
The Spanish Flu Didn’t Wreck the Global Economy–Why Did Covid-19? - deegles
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/united-states/2020-05-28/spanish-flu-didnt-wreck-global-economy
======
vagrantJin
It is said, "Science learns it's lessons only after the funerals."

I'm going anecdotal here. Probably the super connected world we live in,
coupled with the differences in education between then and now, we can not and
will not allow millions of people to be killed on account of the global
economy. We can rebuild the economy at will. We cannot get back dead people.

